# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Χειροποίητος παιχνιδότοπος.. Η 1η προσπάθεια.

## Nightrain

Η σκέψη αρκετών μηνών επιτέλους υλοποίηθηκε.. Το αποτέλεσμα κρίνεται ικανοποιητικό μιας και ο μικρός τη βγάζει πλέον εκεί. 2-3 πραγματάκια. Η κατασκευή είναι εξ' ολοκλήρου χειροποίητη. Απο τα ξύλα μέχρι και τα παιχνίδια. 








Για τα παιχνίδια τώρα.. Σπάγγος, κλωστές και καλαμάκια έκαναν τα παρακάτω. Μελλοντικά θα προστεθούν σίγουρα κι' άλλα.. Enjoy.

----------


## antonisveria

πολυ ομορφα ολα μπραβο σου.....

----------


## Gardelius

*Συγχαρητήρια Νίκο !!!!!*

Για την φροντίδα και την ιδιαίτερη αγάπη 

που δείχνεις στο φιλαράκι σου !!!! 

Χαίρομαι όταν βλέπω τέτοια άτομα  στο κλαμπ.  ::

----------


## thanos52

Μπραβο ειναι πολυ ωραιο!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Φοβερή δουλειά! Παρά πολύ ωραίο!

----------


## blackmailer

πολύ ωραία δουλειά!!! συγχαρητήρια!!!

----------


## binary

Πολύ Όμορφη Δουλειά Φίλε μου! Μπράβο σου!

----------


## xrisam

Mπράβο πολύ ωραίο, θα ευχαριστηθεί σίγουρα!

----------


## Nightrain

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους..! Το 'χει λατρέψει  :Happy:

----------


## Nightrain

Leo εγκρίνει.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Οφου να χαρω κατι φατσουλες.!!!!Πολυ ομορφη κατασκευη , αν και εγω προσωπικα φοβαμαι αυτες τις κλωστες...βαζω σχοινι παντου...

----------


## Giorgekid

Μπορείς σε παρακαλω να μας βαλεις τις οδηγίες για το δίχτυ αναρρίχησης και για το πλεκτο!!!!!!;;;;;;τα λάτρεψα!!!!

----------


## Nightrain

> Οφου να χαρω κατι φατσουλες.!!!!Πολυ ομορφη κατασκευη , αν και εγω προσωπικα φοβαμαι αυτες τις κλωστες...βαζω σχοινι παντου...


Δεν έχεις άδικο για τις κλωστές.. Είχαν δοκιμαστεί αρκετά στα κλουβιά τους χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα, οπότε και μπήκαν και εδώ..  :Happy: 




> Μπορείς σε παρακαλω να μας βαλεις τις οδηγίες για το δίχτυ αναρρίχησης και για το πλεκτο!!!!!!;;;;;;τα λάτρεψα!!!!


Δεν είναι κάτι ιδιαίτερο. Ουσιαστικά το σχοινί αναρρίχησης τελικώς έγινε κούνια. 2 διαφορετικά σχοινακια είναι που έγινε πλεξούδα. 

Μη με ρωτήσεις το πως για τη πλεξούδα μόνο γιατί δεν έχω ιδέα. Αυτό ανέλαβε η κοπέλα μου.. Ευτυχώς.

Για το πλεχτό στο κέντρο, απλά θα δεις το μήκος και ύψος που θες και προσθέτεις κάθετα και οριζόντια σχοινάκια με ίση απόσταση. Κάνεις κόμπους και έτοιμο.

----------


## Giorgekid

Βασικα το δίχτυ αναριχισης με προβλημάτισε αλλα τωρα το ξεκαθάρισα!!!!!σε ευχαριστω πολυυυυυ!!!!!!  :winky:

----------


## Nightrain

Να 'σαι καλά.

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ καλή δουλειά!! Μπράβο φίλε μου!!  :Happy:  Φαίνεται ότι το κατά ευχαριστιούνται!!!!!!

----------


## geo_ilion

πολυ ωραια δουλεια εκανες νικο τα το χαρους τα μικρουλια σου

----------


## sirsaton

παρα πολυ ωραιο το παρκο σου !!! σκεφτομαι να κανω και εγω με προσπαθεια για κατι καλο !!!

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Πσσσσσσσ!!!Τελειο ειδικα ο μικρος,σαν στολιδι ειναι χαχαχαχα!!!

----------


## proroad

πολυ ωραιο μπραβο...!!!

----------


## greenalex1996

wow!! υπεροχο... θελωω και εγωωω.. :Ρ 
κανα guide; :Ρ

----------


## ace94

Καταπληκτικό! Είμαι σίγουρος ότι ο μικρός θα το λατρέψει και θα στοο δείξει με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο!

----------


## spirosvas

Φανταστική δουλειά!! Μπράβο. Μπορείς να μου πεις τι ξύλα χρησιμοποίησες και από που μπορώ να προμηθευτώ και γω γιατί με έβαλες σε ιδέες  :Happy:

----------


## Nightrain

Όλα τα ξύλα που βλέπεις είναι κομμένα όπως τα ζήτησα εγώ. Για τα ξύλα θα σε γελάσω.. Είχε ο πατέρας μου ξυλουργείο και τα έφτιαξε.

----------

